# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Jun 24 - Jun 30 2012 - JTeezy

## Jen

This weeks Member of the Week is JTeezy!  

Congratulations!  Can't wait to learn more about you this week!

----------


## Branman

Congratulations JTeezy

----------


## Toni

Congratulations JTeezy! Lay it on us !

----------


## Heather

Congrats!

----------


## J Teezy

:AR15:  coming out guns blazing

----------


## Jen

Ok JTeezy!

It's *Monday*, tell us all about you! 

We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Lynn

Congratulations! Josh !
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

> coming out guns blazing


Your're funny !!!
 :Butterfly:

----------


## J Teezy

> Ok JTeezy!
> 
> It's *Monday*, tell us all about you! 
> 
> We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.


Well lets see.  I was born in 1981.  I share my birthday with the great Martin Luther King Jr.  I have lived in Cincinnati my whole life and I'm not a Bengals fan and never have been, but I do like the Reds.  I went to college at Miami University (Oxford, Ohio) where I earned two degrees and also graduated Cum Laude and also joined the fraternity Sigma Phi Epsilon.  I am a pretty easy person to get along with and have a tight group of friends who I've been friends with since junior high school.  I am an only child to two of the greatest parents on the earth.  My parents are both retired and are enjoying their retirement to the fullest.  As far as hobbies go, i like to go fishing and boating.  My parents have a lake house in TN on Norris Lake.  I try to go down there as much as possible to get my fill of large mouth bass and relaxing on the water.  My dad is number one fishing partner and enjoy fishing with him as much as possible.  He is a big influence in my life and has taught me a lot.

One thing that my friends all find strange about me is that I do not have television where i live.  When i moved out on my from my parents house years ago i decided to not get cable or satellite television.  I don't even have a TV in my house to watch even standard local television.  I have never really been big on tv and most of the shows that are on now a days are garbage any way although i do like Duck Dynasty, Swamp People, and America's got Talent.  I don't watch enough tv to find it worth paying for monthly cable tv service, so anything i watch i do through hulu or netflix or on tv networks web pages.

Though my name is Josh most of my close friends that have known call me JT.  In my close group of friends we all have nicknames and have two JT and J Teezy or Teezy for shorty.  J Teezy was a nickname I picked up in college which i guess came from my roommates who started calling me that due to the rapper Lil Wayne (aka Lil Weezy).  I think they heard me rapping along to one of his songs and it just came from that.  Some of my college buddies adapted the nickname further and started calling me Teez Monkey.  The funny thing is that my best friend some how acquired the nickname Weezy (his name is Dan so i don't know how it came about) so now we are known as Teezy and Weezy.

Since i don't have television i listen to alot of music.  I listen to pretty much everything except country music.  My favorite is probably 80's music and old school rap music (snoop dog, biggie, 2pac, the stuff from the 90's).  I'm a big fan of Jimmy Buffet.  My friend's and i go every year to his concert in Cincinnati and have been for probably the past 10 years.  Last year i became famous when i was interviewed by Art Mann and put on his show Art Man presents.  Needless to say they cut about half of my interview out.  Let's just say we had been tailgating since about 11 am and he probably interviewed me around 4pm.  So i'll let you figure out why you think half of the interview was cut out.  (For those of you who don't know, Jimmy Buffet got his start in Cincinnati and when he comes here it's one of the biggest tailgating outings around.  It is the only concert held here that they allow people to tailgate for.  It's definitely a sight to see.)

One last thing, for all you single ladies out there, yes I am single.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Lol! Great post! 

Fishing is so relaxing. I was just asking my hubs when we'll be getting our licenses. 

Nice to learn a bit about you  :Smile: .

----------


## J Teezy

yeah i love fishing.  My dad is a big fisherman and he got me started when i was young J Teezy.  Put me on the boat with fishing pole and some cold beer and i'm happy

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! Sounds like a great day!  :Smile:  

There's a place here about 40 minutes from where we live called Bulls Dam. It's a huge inlet off of the lake here. It's very quaint. Not too many people, has a long grass strip up the middle to set out on, and a small ramp to set your boat in. 

I took my daughter there about 2 weeks ago just to listen to the different frog calls because there are so many there  :Big Grin: ...bullfrogs, leopards, greens, etc., everywhere. All you here in the breeze and the frogs. It's a great place to fish  :Smile: .

----------


## Lynn

*Josh*, JT ,J Teezy or Teezy , 
I just knew your post was going to be entertaining!
It sounds as though you are a very nice person, just like I would imagine you to be!
Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------


## J Teezy

don't let your imagination fool you!!!  I'm pretty easy to get along with.  I'll talk to pretty much anyone until they give me a reason not to talk to them anymore.

----------


## Chaser

Well Congrats too you Josh!  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

Now *Tuesday!!
*
Tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Congrats JTeezy haha your too funny, nice to learn some things about you  :Smile:

----------


## J Teezy

I currently have 2 standard leuc poison dart frogs.  The way I got into frogs was kind of an accident.  I was browsing some videos on youtube when i came across a video of someone's vivarium.  That one video got my interested as I was grabbed by the DIY aspect of setting one up.  So I started watching more and more videos on youtube of vivariums.  I started seeing videos of peoples RETF's and thought how cool looking they were and that I was going to get one.  I then decided i needed to get some information about these frogs so I did a google search for "frog forums" and frogforum.net was the first one listed.  I joined the site and quickly began reading and asking questions.  From there i built my enclosure which was a 10 gallon tank turned into a vert.  I was having trouble keeping the appropriate parameters for a RETF but they were perfect for some dart frogs.  So i decided on what kind of dart frogs i wanted and then picked up 2 Leucs at the local reptile show.  When i got them they were about 3 months old.  They have been in my care for about 3 months now and are growing up nicely.  I just purchased a new tank to move them into (24" cube tank from Protean) which i will be setting up as soon as it arrives.  I plan to add at least 2 more Leucs to the tank as well.  I use to have an African Cichlid tank years ago that i got sick of it because of the time it took to take care of it.  Dart frogs are so much easier.  I'll admit I didn't get into the dart frogs because of a love of frogs, it was more for the display aspect.  As i mentioned before i don't have television so the frogs are a form of entertainment for me.  Like most people who have entered the hobby i already want more (different species), it's a good thing my space is kind of limiting or I'd probably go a little overboard with tanks.  I'm not really into the breeding aspect so the tanks I make and plan to make are usually done as display setups.  I buy the frogs as froglets so if i end up with a breeding pair so be it, but i don't actively search out to buy proven breeding pairs.  I really enjoy the DIY aspect of creating backgrounds for tanks.  I have more ideas in my head than tanks.  As far as mistakes go, i don't think i've really made any yet, but I have learned different ways to do certain things when making backgrounds to make the next one i build better.

I believe in paying it forward so whenever i see postings on frogforum that I can add to I will whether it is just my opinion or knowledge i have acquired.  There are some helpful people here that have helped me out so I'm trying to return the favor.  Lynn sent me some window screen one time when all i needed was a small piece which saved me from having to go buy a whole role at the store.  I've only been doing the frog thing for a few months but not having TV I do alot of reading and browsing on the internet and have acquired a fair deal of knowledge.  I think I've been on every forum that has anythign to do with frogs and looked at every vendor website that sells anything related to vivariums.

Another thing is that I've also got to meet the Grifs (Jerrod and his wife Colleen) from this forum in person.  We met up at the local reptile show one time.  We text battle each other with pictures and news about our vivs.  I've been trying to get Jerrod to get some PDF's, he hasn't got any yet but I think he is almost ready!   :Big Grin: 

My new hobby of frog keeping has made me a couple new friends in Ohio and i even started a the Ohio Froggers facebook page.  http://www.facebook.com/groups/Ohiofroggers/  My goal with this is to give people in the state of Ohio a place to communicate with people who are close by.  I like putting a face to names and hopefully with this facebook page people will get to meet others in the area in person and get to see other peoples collections.  It also good to know people in the area to help with those emergency things such as when your FF cultures suddenly crash and you need some flies asap!!!

----------


## NatureLady

Congrats JTeezy, I personally like your nickname Teez Monkey the best! It is great getting to know you!

----------


## J Teezy

Teez Monkey, that funky monkey (inspired by the beastie boys)

----------


## NatureLady

> Teez Monkey, that funky monkey (inspired by the beastie boys)


Awesome! Now I will have that song stuck in my head all night long!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## J Teezy

that's what i was hoping for

----------


## NatureLady

Once again, Thanks! I could have worse songs stuck in my head.

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.   This is often the viewers favorite day - We LOVE this stuff on the forum!!!

----------


## J Teezy

not very much to show since i only have 2 leucs at the moment but here are some.  Excuse the quality as pics are from a cell phone

first off there's me



now here are my frogs











and here's an album to see more 10 gallon vertical pictures by josht25 - Photobucket

----------


## ariesheiress

Congratulations JTeezy

----------


## J Teezy

Seems Jenste fell asleep!

*Thursday*, answer any questions posted to you regarding your threads on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Other members can use this opportunity to pick your brain. (All questions must be appropriate and related to topics of discussion.

----------


## Heather

Nice pictures... Not too bad for a cell phone  :Smile: .

So, what is your college major?

----------


## J Teezy

my first degree is in sport health and science studies.  my second one was physical education k-12

----------


## Heather

Nice combo  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

:Stick Out Tongue:   sorry!!!! was a bit of a busy day!

----------


## ariesheiress

I do not have TV in my house either... rather read. Great getting to know more about you!

----------


## J Teezy

yeah when people find out i don't have tv first thing they say "well what do you do at home then"  Funny how reliable on tv people have become as entertainment.

----------


## ariesheiress

> yeah when people find out i don't have tv first thing they say "well what do you do at home then"  Funny how reliable on tv people have become as entertainment.


Me too! I tell them "use my imagination"

----------


## NatureLady

> my first degree is in sport health and science studies.  my second one was physical education k-12


So you are a teacher?

----------

